
The Unprecedented East China Sea Oil Spill - devy
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/the-oil-spill-that-wasnt/550820/?single_page=true
======
twic
_Condensate, on the other hand, is a gas amid the heat and pressure down
there. Bring it up to the surface and it condenses into liquid._

So it's a gas at high pressure, but a liquid at atmospheric pressure? I hardly
think so! I would understand if it was liquid underground, but turned to gas
when we let it vent, then turned liquid again once cooled.

This article is entirely about the definition of condensate, but still doesn't
explain what it is:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-oil-condensate/u-s-oil-
in...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-oil-condensate/u-s-oil-industrys-
billion-dollar-question-what-is-condensate-idUSKCN0HX0BU20141008)

Although it does contain another baffling oil fact:

 _the Texas Railroad Commission, which oversees the Eagle Ford and Permian
basins that account for most condensate output_

In Texas, oil production is regulated by the Railroad Commission. Of course.

